# Atitool reports video card reaches 153°C



## 15th Warlock (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi, when I came home from work today, I found my wife playing The Sims 2, so about an hour after I came home she quits the game and left the PC on.
Now, I load Atitool to the tray when windows starts, so almost immidiately after she quit playing, I used my PC to check my mail, and saw the atitool tray icon displaying a temp of about 58°C and going down after se got out of the game, then I opened Atitool to see what were the higher temps recorded (I keep doing this to check how much the card heats with different games, and I hadn't tried it with The Sims 2), then I discovered to my horror that the max temp recorded was 153°C!  




I asked my wife how long she had been playing, and if the PC had shown any weird behavior, and she told me she had been playing for about half an hour before I got home and that the game was running smoothly, and without any problems whatsoever.
I keep checking Atitool everytime I play games, and after installing a Tt III Giant cooler, temps have never gone higher than 71°C, even after hours of playing COD2, F.E.A.R., or any other graphic intensive game, so this is the first time I've seen Atitool report such a high temp.
The weird thing is that 153°C would surely have melted the GPU, but right now it's behaving normaly, and no smoke is coming out of my PC yet, so, please somebody tell me this is some kind of glitch, as I can't believe my videocard could sustain such high temps  
Has anybody else seen tis behavior in atitool? I forgot to check the box that says "notify when GPU core temp exceeds threshold" (120°C) in my driver control panel after going from drivers 82.12 to 83.90, so the driver didn't report anything while my wife was playing...
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 11, 2006)

Please, any help will be appreciated, do anyone know if this is just a software glitch? Anyone else had the same problem while playing the sims 2?


----------



## djbbenn (Mar 11, 2006)

It's probably a misread. Chances are if the card got that hot it would crash. Plus the fact that the average is  64.7C.

-Dan


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 11, 2006)

yes, probably a misread...I get temps with dollar signs in them sometimes in that window . If it's performing well now, no artifacts or whatsoever, there's nothing to be worried about. From what I can tell, there were no problems under load, so chill out lol.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for your replies guys!
Well, I just oppened my case, removed the videocard and the cooler is firmly attached to it, so it must have been a software glitch, I mean, 153°C would have melted the GPU, but there it is, working without problems, my wife says there was no screen corruption either, so everything should be ok, except for the fact that after puting everything back into my PC, and booting, I got a message stating that the hardware in my computer had been changed or something like that, and that I must reactivate windows in 3 days!!!!
Damn, I have to call M$ support again to get a really long serial key so windows doesn't lock up, wtf is wrong with my PC anyway?


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 11, 2006)

this is where the magic people from bittorent come in with their "authentic" copy of windows on a CD-R


----------



## sickaphat (Mar 11, 2006)

*Temp Problem*

One thing I just noticed when running the tab "show 3d View" on my eax1900xt is when you click on the tab and the hairy box starts rotating.. within about 15-20 seconds the temperature on my card went from a stable 46C to 56C like BAM!!  I dunno but I have a hard time believing with a water block on top of my GPU that kind of temperature change is going to occur in less than 30 seconds! I would tend to believe that the software is reading the temperatures incorrectly... I hope x1900s get some more support soon.. so far its a pain having a 564 dollar card that only benches ~6000 on 3dmark06 when others are getting 10k+ with basically the same setup as me =(  Well gluck on your card.. hope it doesnt smoke and I hope you didnt spend 564 dollars on yours like I did haha


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 11, 2006)

sickaphat said:
			
		

> One thing I just noticed when running the tab "show 3d View" on my eax1900xt is when you click on the tab and the hairy box starts rotating.. within about 15-20 seconds the temperature on my card went from a stable 46C to 56C like BAM!!  I dunno but I have a hard time believing with a water block on top of my GPU that kind of temperature change is going to occur in less than 30 seconds! I would tend to believe that the software is reading the temperatures incorrectly... I hope x1900s get some more support soon.. so far its a pain having a 564 dollar card that only benches ~6000 on 3dmark06 when others are getting 10k+ with basically the same setup as me =(  Well gluck on your card.. hope it doesnt smoke and I hope you didnt spend 564 dollars on yours like I did haha



Don't worry, 56°C isn't high at all for the X1900, I've heard of ppl getting 90°C with those cards without having problems


----------



## trog100 (Mar 11, 2006)

that 153 just had to be a freak reading.. cards run roughly the same tempts when working.. with your average at 64 i dont see anyway the 153 max could be real.. 

trog


----------

